# Presidential Election! (Republican)



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I know this isn't a 'goat' subject'. But in reality, who the next president is will have a huge impact on our goats. The question is: Which Republican candidate do you think would be the best to lead our country for the next 4 years?

Who will you vote for? And why?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I wish I was old enough to vote


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, who would you vote for if you could?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL I seriously do not know hardly anything about these people. But I heard that Ron Paul is the only one against NAIS... sooooooo that would be my choice if it is true.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

If I was old enough to vote I'd vote for Obama or Edwards, though I would deffinetly follow and look into the issues more if I could vote, which would give me a more solid decision.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I pray Thompson doesn't drop out. he seems to be the only true conservative. 

Ron Paul seems like a maniac to me!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Depending on who goes how far i will either be voting for edwards or clinton. I know a lot of people are against having a women in office, but i think she has a level head on her shoulders and i admire her for sticking with bill through the whole affair thing. I don't like him for that but i think there were a lot of good decisions made while he was in office and i think hilary was behind a lot of them. I watched an interview with edwardss the other night and really liked what was discussed. When he was asked a question of if he would fix something instead of making a promise that he maybe couldn't keep he said i dan try. I hate it when a president says he will do this this and this and then never gets around to it. or goes a totally different direction.
beth


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

There is a thread/poll for the Democratic candidates too, so you can vote for which Democratic candidate that you like there.


----------



## bee_pipes (Dec 4, 2007)

Ron Paul's web site is worth the time to check out. He's a libertarian that ran as a republican to get on the balot. Being a member of a third party, you can't get on the balot without moving mountains.

http://www.ronpaul2008.com/issues/

He'll probably never get the nomination, but he's got my vote on super tuesday.

Regards,
Pat


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

bee_pipes said:


> Ron Paul's web site is worth the time to check out. He's a libertarian that ran as a republican to get on the balot. Being a member of a third party, you can't get on the balot without moving mountains.
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2008.com/issues/
> 
> ...


I agree, Pat. In any other election year I would vote as conservative as possible so Fred Thompson would be my first choice but THIS year I have decided I am drowning in big-government-freedom-from-religion-bend-the-rules leadership and I'll be voting for Paul.

Just my .02
Kristen


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess I'm in the off spot here - *laughs* but for all it's worth I'm voting for Huckabee.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, Ron Paul supports homeschooling too! Woohoo! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

In deference to those who may like this type of discussion I will leave this thread open. 

Please be aware when posting and replying that political views are very personal to people. A personâ€™s mind is not going to be changed by you strongly criticizing their views.

Remember to always THINK before posting.

Due to the confrontation nature of this topic and our desire for a friendly forum we will keep a CLOSE eye on the topic and if we deem it necessary we will close the thread immediately.

Spawn-offs of this topic will not be acceptable due to the issues that may result. I will be amending the rules but this and the other thread will be grandfathered in.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Bona Fide said:


> I guess I'm in the off spot here - *laughs* but for all it's worth I'm voting for Huckabee.


Hey, so am I. My dad actually knows Huckabee, seems like so many people really don't like him, but alot of the stuff they say about him is probably really not true.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for mentioning that Stacey. This should NOT be a thread where you argue over your political views. Everyone has a right to their own opinion and even if you don't think they are right, you have no right to bash them for what they believe. This can be a good way for you to voice your opinion on a certain candidate, and help educate others about them, but don't argue.

Everyone - BE CIVIL :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Out of the republicans I like Ron Paul. Out of the Democrats I like Obama. But my vote would be for Ron.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I like Mitt Romney the best out of all of these guys listed. Then Huckabee.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Ron Paul is NOT a whacko! That is what some of the front-runner candidates would like you to believe because he is a real threat to their candidacy. But he has been a Senator for 10 years, which is longer than Obama, and also means that he did a good enough job there for his constituents that they re-elected him to office for more than one term.

Since his roots are Libertarian he is all for returning to Constitutional-based government and giving people their freedoms back, which is a very good thing. Ron Paul believes that people know what is best for them and their communities, much better than the government can ever know what is best for us. He got my vote in the primary. I just wish that all the people who say they would vote for him if they thought he had a chance of winning, but don't want to "throw away" their vote, would go ahead and vote for him because then he really would win!


----------



## bee_pipes (Dec 4, 2007)

Pam B said:


> ... Ron Paul is NOT a whacko!...


Did a post get deleted? I didn't see anybody call Paul a whacko...

I've seen flame wars over politics, religeon and sex on other forums. This thread will go away if folks start bashing the opposition. I could say any number of uncharitable things about the other candidates, but took this thread to be about who I liked, not who I dislike...

Good for you Pam - with all the uproar in Michigan. We just voted early the other day for Super Tuesday - Paul got my vote.

He wants to pull ALL the military home - including shutting down Germany, Japan and posts that we have had since WW II. Small government, personal liberty, and mind our own business in world affairs. If we put half as much effort into solving our own problems as we do meddling in the internal affairs of other countries and trying to buy friends, this country would be a paradise.

Regards,
Pat


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

bee_pipes said:


> Small government, personal liberty, and mind our own business in world affairs. If we put half as much effort into solving our own problems as we do meddling in the internal affairs of other countries and trying to buy friends, this country would be a paradise.


Perhaps the most incisive comment I've read concerning politics... regardless of what country is being spoken about. The entire planet would be a whole lot better off if we all thought like that. IMHO


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

BIG Mcain fan here. Everything he says is spot on...I think he'd do really well. Huckabee, on the other hand, IMO is too inexperienced.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

GSFarm said:


> Ron Paul seems like a maniac to me!


Pam was refering to this post...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Mcain alot too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the only problem with McCain is he has flipfloped on so many issues and it is hard for me to actually feel comfortable with someone who hasn't stood up and said "this is what I believe adn will do" and stood by their statement. NOw people are allowd to change their minds. I just dont' see McCain actually giving a reason for his change in ideas. Kind of makes me uncertain on how he will react to big leadership like President. 

Thought not out of the question I still pick Ron Paul over McCain 

So he is my vote on Feb 5th here in NJ


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I loved Fred Thompson. Since he dropped out I like Romney now. Even the Republicans this year aren't very conservative. Only Romney now. McCain might as well be liberal as well as Paul. Romney will help the economy the most with drilling and creating a best army. IMO.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I miss spoke my canidates vote - oops oh well. I get all their names mixed up.

I missed the debate but I am watching the after talk on it, very interesting


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

GSFarm said:


> McCain might as well be liberal as well as Paul.


There's a BIG difference between liberal and Libertarian. Libertarians believe that our government should stick to the US Constitution and let people live their lives in freedom the way our founders intended. Liberals believe that the government knows better how to run our lives than we as individuals do.

Yes, McCain may as well be a liberal. And as Stacey says, he has flip-flopped on so many issues that a person could wear him on their foot at the beach! He says he is pro-2nd Amendment, but he was a major proponent in putting restrictions on gun ownership based on what the gun looks like. He says whatever a particular audience wants to hear. One can never be exactly sure where he's going to end up voting on an issue.

Unfortunately I think that no matter if we end up with a Dem or Republican as president this time around we're going to have to deal with more BIG government. :sigh:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam B, I have to agree with you.


----------

